# Hi friends Suggest me some Innovative paper presentation topics



## prakashr85 (Jul 17, 2008)

In our college we are going to conduct national level technical symphosium so we are in need of new topics which are not presented before so friends please suggest me some interesting topics . Thank you in advance


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 17, 2008)

Which college are you in, which course, and year? I'll make it there with my presentation.


----------



## prakashr85 (Jul 18, 2008)

saveetha engineering college , chennai , computer science and engineering , final year


----------



## prakashr85 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi dheeraj kumar , may i know which college you are in?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 24, 2008)

^^ Check your PM.


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 25, 2008)

Harry pottor why you are telling your college in PM. 
i also want to know. tell me here.


----------



## khin007 (Jan 29, 2009)

checkout the following sites

*www.bestneo.com

*www.seminarson.com

*www.paperpresentationtopics.com

hope this will hel you


----------



## mrintech (Jan 29, 2009)

Most Wanted said:


> Harry pottor why you are telling your college in PM.
> i also want to know. tell me here.




You can go for Wireless USB


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jan 29, 2009)

@mrin

Yeah, I lol'ed at that too


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 29, 2009)

i can only jus give some tips....as i only know related to electrical topics

Don't go for paper presentation downloading them or some old topic...add something new n presenting may help......actually these are jus useful for GRE......N do this in some IITs n NIT competition or some op autonoous univers to be worth presenting,,,be genuine in ur presentation

all the best

all the best


----------



## red_devil (Jan 29, 2009)

^  mate please check the date when the thread was started !!

by now he would've even completed his engg. course


----------

